
4chan and 8chan – Monitoring the Hotbeds of Extremism and Radicalism - rangeva
https://webhose.io/blog/dark-web/imageboards-hotbeds-extremism/
======
scohesc
Unless I'm missing something, 4chan and 8chan are both available on the
clearweb still - it seems like the article is implying that they're both not
anymore?

Looks like an advertisement for WebHost more than investigative journalism.

~~~
gruez
>8chan are both available on the clearweb still

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8chan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8chan)

>Current status: No longer on clearnet as of August 4, 2019

~~~
ryeights
From what I can tell, its Tor address is down as well.

------
msla
> The dark web is believed to be heavily monitored by intelligence and law
> enforcement agencies who often subvertly operate exit nodes in an attempt to
> trace the traffic back to its origin.

Everyone says this, never quite realizing that hidden services (the .onion
links on TOR) don't rely on exit nodes, and therefore wouldn't be subverted by
such measures.

They also say that 8chan users are revealing their IP addresses. First, if
8chan is gone from the clearnet, this means they're posting to a .onion
domain, right? The websites are a bit unclear on this, but Wikipedia seems to
imply that 8chan is no longer available on clearnet since August. So how are
they divulging their IP addresses?

~~~
scoutt
Apparently one 8chan mirror is running on Zeronet, which doesn't
mask/hide/route IP addresses unless you use TOR
([https://zeronet.io/docs/faq/#how-to-use-zeronet-with-
tor](https://zeronet.io/docs/faq/#how-to-use-zeronet-with-tor)).

------
dido_ddos
"This pie chart, extracted from Webhose Cyber data, shows the subject matter
of discussions in three leading imageboards: 8chan, 4chan, and endchan." I
liked the pie chart that comes right after, pretty cool, it's like they can
tell the site DNA by looking over the different threads. From my experience,
dark web can be anywhere ... saw it in gaming chat platforms or even portals
that nobody will believe. I truly believe that the *chans are part of the
extremist's hotbeds and I know for sure there are more out there more
anonymous and well hidden. Rumors recently mentioned around Zeronet and
Telegram.

------
Lethaldeeds
Radicals start their actions with ideas and words spread in one way or another
We saw this in gab.ai and the Pittsburgh shooting,which since then closed
their gates to the public... Never know where the next shooter will publish
his last words before the shooting

------
AllegedAlec
Talking about any chan as though it's a monolithic entity is a huge mistake.
There's very little overlap in the users between, for example, /ck/, /tg/,
/fit/ and /pol/. The first three can hardly be called hotbeds of Extremism and
Radicalism, unless you think that ridiculing crossfit will somehow lead to a
second holocaust...

~~~
vorpalhex
To further this point, each board on a chan is like a subreddit on reddit.
They each have their own community, with their own memes, rules, and "culture"
for lack of a better term.

------
not_a_cop75
"They are, however, both well-known breeding grounds for radicalism and
extremism." First of all, they are hot beds for the 1st amendment. If you
believe in the 1st amendment, then you believe that places where people can
voice their opinions, no matter how misled, should exist.

Secondly, this journalist has no idea what the darkweb is and should be put on
leave until they actually do their research.

Lastly, and this is a biggie: If you ban people who talk about terrible
things, all you've done is succeed in moving them where they are harder to
monitor.

~~~
oxide
Hate speech isnt protected speech. Sorry, friend, the constitution doesn't
offer the right to blame Jews for everything and call black people 'nigger'

~~~
not_a_cop75
I'm glad that you will happily incriminate whites as long as they are not also
Jews. That can not possibly be racist.

------
whenchamenia
'Memes we disagree with are literal Terrorism!'

Jfc, is this really the state of affairs today?

